# 9 brains found next to NY train tracks



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2015)

*9 brains found next to NY train tracks*

http://www.policeone.com/bizarre/articles/8555162-9-brains-found-next-to-NY-train-tracks/

GOUVERNEUR, N.Y. — Nine brains were found along a street in a northern New York village, but authorities say there's nothing to fear.

The brains are believed to have been part of a collection for educational or research purposes. No criminal activity is suspected. Residents discovered the brains on a street near railroad tracks in Governeur and notified police Wednesday.






(Facebook Image)
A local veterinarian determined one of the brains had been professionally removed and preserved in formaldehyde. The organs are believed to be either from dogs or sheep.

Mishaps with preserved brains are not uncommon.

Last year the University of Texas in Austin said dozens of human brains stored in jars of formaldehyde and reported missing were actually destroyed in 2002. Those brains had been donated for teaching and research.

Copyright 2015 The Associated Press


----------



## Tude (May 25, 2015)

that is just yucky! brains ewww


----------



## wizehop (May 25, 2015)

Damn, I was hoping we had a psychopath lose on the rails


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam (May 25, 2015)

Sound like a kick ass ground score for trades!


----------



## Art101 (May 25, 2015)

Whole new defintion to train on the brain.


----------



## generique (May 26, 2015)

Reminds me of a story I heard in school about a whackload of human skeletons found at a landfill.

Turns out the local medical school was replacing all their old teaching skeletons.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (May 26, 2015)

I think it was that movie "Return of the Living Dead 2" where at the end they started throwing out brains from the back of a truck, trying to lure all the zombies to one area so they could electrocute 'em.

That might have been what was going on here.


----------



## Odin (May 26, 2015)

I found it funny...


----------

